# Pictures to Share



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

Hi! Here are some pictures i want to share!


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)




----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

Great pictures Morla! Things are coming along really nicely for you! Gorgeous feathered one as usual!


----------



## Eollica (Oct 6, 2011)

very sweet pictures  It scares me how much your birdie looks like my Hope xD

Do you know the mutation name..? I try remembering, I know she's not a cinnamon cuz she's lighter... Is she what they call Pied?


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

Great pictures!


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

Eollica said:


> very sweet pictures  It scares me how much your birdie looks like my Hope xD
> 
> Do you know the mutation name..? I try remembering, I know she's not a cinnamon cuz she's lighter... Is she what they call Pied?


Thanks! Actually she is a cinnimon pied! I bet Hope is a good looking cockatiel sinse she looks like Daisy! LOL!


----------



## Buggy (Jan 27, 2011)

She is cute bird!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Gorgeous pics morla


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

Wow i notice a huge difference in daisies feathers and looks since you got her to the doc she looks fabulous hun !!!!!!


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

Thanks! Glad you like the pictures! And thanks for saying Daisy looks amazing!


----------



## Injood (May 8, 2011)

shes a cutie


----------



## Injood (May 8, 2011)

love your doggie too adorable <3


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

Thanks! I love my doggie to death! He is such a good boy!


----------



## dragonflame (Nov 30, 2011)

ssooooo cute


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

Hey thanks DragonFlame! LOL! You know Simon!


----------



## mellowyellow (Feb 28, 2011)

Daisy is so so adorable!! They are great photos too. 
How is she going today?


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

She is doing better. Her eyes are open way more and brighter. She is playing with her toys more too.


----------



## Luna (Jun 22, 2011)

I enjoyed the pictures  You have a lovely cage set up for your little one!


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

What a beautiful baby, Morla! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

Your welcome! Glad you all liked them!


----------



## pink.snootchies (Jan 23, 2011)

morla said:


> I love this one. Great photos Morla.


----------



## lisaowens (Oct 17, 2011)

wow is that resent pics? if it is where are you i live in suches ga and we have no trees except pine trees that has leaves on it. we have had snow to. tweety is a cinnamon here is a pic of him he is split white face and pied to i think.


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

I don't really like saying where I live but the least I could say is I live in the west side of the United States.


----------



## mellowyellow (Feb 28, 2011)

morla said:


> I don't really like saying where I live but the least I could say is I live in the west side of the United States.


It's good that you have been taught to protect your personal information on the Internet! 

In saying that I don't mind sharing the state and country I live in but I wouldn't share my address lol 
I live in Melbourne, Vic, Australia


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

Thanks! Ya, I have been taught well! Though I don't think anyone on talkcockatiel are here to do anything wrong.


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

Yes, I agree. You have been taught well. But you have also listened!! So kudos to you!  Very nice pics!


----------



## Woodstock (Feb 25, 2011)

Nice pictures! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

DyArianna said:


> Yes, I agree. You have been taught well. But you have also listened!! So kudos to you!  Very nice pics!


Thanks DyArianna! You are awesome you know!


----------

